# Your Favorite Guitarists?



## Giraffes (Nov 21, 2010)

Title tells is simply enough. So go on and share. :D

---​
B.B. King - Sweet Sixteen (Live in '74)
My absolute favorite guitarist and "King of the Blues." This man doesn't play the guitar; he makes Lucille sing and scream. Probably the biggest influence on me musically.

Jimi Hendrix - Red House
There's no real arguing of it; Jimi Hendrix is the best guitarist out there. B.B. may be my favorite, but Jimi is just simply the best.

Kristian Matsson - Where Do My Bluebirds Fly
Know through his moniker "The Tallest Man on Earth" this man is my favorite artist. His voice, his lyrics, and his guitar playing all strike a chord with me like no other.

These guys make my top 3.


----------



## Zuu (Nov 21, 2010)

this is a good question. if you had asked me a few years ago, i could have told you without hesitation. my fourteen year old self would've told you Dave Mustaine, probably, while i'll say Claudio Sanchez. but yeah, i don't really pay attention to guitar virtuosos and the like.


----------



## Green (Nov 21, 2010)

You will never fucking guess.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 21, 2010)

If you count bass guitarists, then Pete Wentz.
If you don't, then Joe Trohman.


----------



## Silver (Nov 21, 2010)

She isn't a person but in fact a drawing. Her name is Noodle from the Gorillaz, and Murdock from the same group. Couldn't tell you what their real names are. *shrug*


----------



## RavenMarkku (Nov 23, 2010)

Respect The Blade said:


> If you count bass guitarists, then Pete Wentz.


fffffffff
he's good but BY GOD this man has the strangest bass rhythm i have ever heard

BUT on topic.

Uh, my personal favorite would be Matt Bellamy from Muse. He's just phenomenal.
Close second would be Orianthi. This woman can shred. Like, no joke.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 23, 2010)

Steven Wilson
Danny Cavanagh
David Gilmour.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 23, 2010)

Vito Bratta from White Lion.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Nov 23, 2010)

Electric guitar;

Simon Neil from Biffy Clyro
Larry LeLonde from Primus
Blake Sennett from Rilo Kiley
Cliff Campbell from Fair to Midland
Joe Nicholson from Rolo Tomassi
Matt Bellamy from Muse
Regi "The Teacha" Wooten from the Wooten Brothers Band
John Frusciante formerly of Red Hot Chili Peppers
Rivers Cuomo from Weezer
Pete Roberts from People In Planes
Rory Friers and Tony Wright from And So I Watch You From Afar

Acoustic guitar;

Marcus Mumford from Mumford & Sons
Glen Hansard from the Frames
Seasick Steve from himself (for a given value of guitar)

Bass guitar;

VICTOR WOOTEN IS A BASS GOD
Les Claypool from Primus
Joseph Thorpe from Rolo Tomassi
Ollie Riedel from Rammstein
Flea from Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 25, 2010)

In no particular order:

Jeff Hanneman
Orianthi
K.K. Downing
Dave Mustaine
Matt Bellamy
Kirk Hammett
Michael Weikath
Herman Li
Timo Tolkki
Emppu Vourinen
Alexi Laiho
Kim Thayil
Eddie Van Halen
Yui Hirasawa


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 25, 2010)

David Gilmour, of course.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 25, 2010)

The beauty of David Gilmour is also that he actually is not one of those LOOK AT ME I PLAY SCALES AT 4000 BPM players. He plays with so much feel.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 25, 2010)

I like Joe Satriani. He's incredibly skilled and all, but he also shows a lot of knowledge in music theory. And he does incredible prog jams.

Ditto with Jeff Beck.

Honorable mention to Tom Morello for being able to use a guitar to make... whatever the fuck comes out of Tom Morello's guitars.


----------



## Adriane (Nov 26, 2010)

Jani Liimatainen


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 26, 2010)

Aaron Fink - Breaking Benjamin
John Petrucci - Dream Theater
Daron Malakian - System of a Down

Honorable mention for Billie Joe, Dave Mustaine, Claudio, and Lemmy from Motörhead.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 26, 2010)

Vixie ♥;450306 said:
			
		

> Jani Liimatainen


Pity this guy faded off the face of the earth, haha... What happened to this motherfucker?


----------



## Abufi (Nov 28, 2010)

i would have to say dimebag darrell (of pantera, damageplan, etc).  that man was a beast.

and if bass guitarists count then by god, les motherfucking claypool (most famously known as the bassist and vocalist for primus).  that guy is so awesome it's ridiculous.

some others would be chris poland (former megadeth lead guitarist), randy rhoads, tom morello, jimi hendrix, buckethead, and maybe billy duffy (lead guitarist for the cult).


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Nov 29, 2010)

Bloodmania said:


> Uh, my personal favorite would be Matt Bellamy from Muse. He's just phenomenal.
> Close second would be Orianthi. This woman can shred. Like, no joke.


Oh my cheese, did you read my mind or something? ._.

Yup, pretty much that. Although Orianthi is probably a more talented guitarist, technically.

Bellamy, however, is definitely the best creative guitarist I have ever laid ears on. Muse is a fantastic riff band thanks to him. And it helps that he can play the piano too, and sing.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 1, 2010)

He actually went to prison? What a motherfucker, haha. I knew about the duties thing.


----------



## Michi (Dec 1, 2010)

Bloodmania said:


> Orianthi. This woman can shred. Like, no joke.


YES

Also, I don't necessarily like all of his work, but I do respect Eric Clapton - and "Layla" is seriously awesome. At least the first three minutes.

Another great one is Brian Elwin Haner, Jr., better known as Synyster Gates.

But I don't really think I could pick a _favorite_ guitarist.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Dec 5, 2010)

Stevie Ray Vaughan! I LOVE THAT GUY. Seriously, he was a beastly guitarist, and an awesome singer as well! He is definately one of the best blues artists of all time, AND came from Texas (my state! =D)! Pity that he died back in the nineties... why can't Justin Bieber die and Stevie come back in his place (No offence to any Justin Bieber fans)?


----------

